# Durkin Megaphone Whiskey Bottle



## nels2223 (Nov 2, 2013)

I recently purchased a Durkin Megaphone Whiskey Bottle at an estate sale in Washington State. There are two types of megaphones that I have seen; one that has the octagon "panel" bottom and one with the straight bottom. Mine has the straight bottom. I have had very little luck finding what the resale value could be on it. It seems to be a pretty rare bottle and I have found some info on the internet but not much. Does anyone have more info?? Thank You!!


----------



## Bottleworm (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to see a picture of it. Also where is it from?


----------



## westernglassaddict (Nov 2, 2013)

These are from Spokane, Washington and are quite scarce. A reasonable resale value would be from $600-$750 depending on condition. The paneled base examples are more attractive and bring a bit more.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 2, 2013)

It has been awhile since I have seen or heard of any activity on a Durkin Megaphone and longer since I've owned one. Therefor my information won't be very accurate. All information given so far is pretty accurate, but scarcity may not be that great and the value estimated may be a little high. That said, they are very desirable bottles, even though quite large and not all that easily displayed, and there is good demand for them. I believe that if you got $500 in a private sale and made a good profit that would be about right but if looking for top dollar eBay will probably be best. Please let us know what happens so we can add it too our data banks.


----------



## nels2223 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is one photo, second to come in just a min.


----------



## nels2223 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is another pic.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 2, 2013)

very nice bottle! I love any kind of bottle with and unusual shape.


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 2, 2013)

That's a Rah-Rah bottle. [] Very nice. How tall are those?


----------



## nels2223 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just under 13 1/2 inches.


----------



## nels2223 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the info! I will keep you informed for what I sell it for!


----------



## nels2223 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the info! I will keep you informed for what I sell it for!


----------



## NHkeith (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cool bottle. if you post on ebay, consider adding your link here, so we can follow the sale.. -keith


----------

